# Tele to replace Carthago pullup?



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Has anyone found a solution for replacing the tv/monitor televisiton provided by Carthago. The problem is the tv is encased and connections at the bottom so no other tv will suit - without butchering the case. Everyone complained about them but we were all let down by Carthago. Shame on such a beautiful van. Looking at Avtex a new one out soon. Are they as good as the price. We will have to stand it on the top off the casement containing the old tele, unless we can get a way to cut. (Not the tele)


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Yes, the new one is due out shortly, I am expecting to take delivery tomorrow 

If you would like some more details please see my previous post at the following link here;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1367068.html#1367068

I can only add an update that the suggested selling price is £399inc

I have read about the issues with repalcment in Carthagos, do you have any photos I can see the problem? If not, let me know the next time your passing and I'll have a look.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Only a suggested selling price :wink:


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I think this is discussed in the Carthago section.

It was reported that a 19 inch Cello (sometimes branded as Enox) will fit the Carthago TV enclosure. These retail at about £250.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Carthago TV*

Techno,
Have you knowledge of a website to compare prices of 12v tvs, including avtex.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think you'll find that sellers of Avtex keep pretty close to the SSP RRP whatever and they can afford to with plenty of customers who really believe it is worth it.
Personally I don't.
It's doubtful that you'll find a site that directly compares Avtex with other TV's that happily run on 12 volts or more but there are very many TV's now that are lightweight stylish and do a great job for less than half the price of an Avtex.
Personally I have the 19" Finilux and I can't fault it.
http://www.finluxdirect.com/led-tvs...-d/invt/19h6030-d/&bklist=icat,3,shop,tvcombi

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/1709...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0

Sorry I posted wrong link, now corrected


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Current suggested selling prices;

Avtex:
L216DRS £399.99 21.5" Sat, slimline bezel
L186DRS £349.99 18.5" Sat, slimline bezel (supercedes L185DR, not yet released)
L185DRS £329.99 18.5" Sat
W164DRS £299.99 16" Sat
L185DR £299.99 18.5" no Sat

All TV's feature a standard three year warranty, all models above feature DVD and DVB-T as standard and include VAT.

This price list was only released yesterday, so there is a lot of stock still in the wild so these prices may not be seen for a little while until dealers sell of out higher priced stock.

Prices on Avtex and Grade TV's will normally only every vary by a pound or two as they are low profit margin products.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

The cello is reputedly excellent, fits and has connectors in the correct place.. Only issue seems to be wit the DVD slot whereby the screen need to be able to pivot out of the framework


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The finilux and 12 volt lead together off ebay £116

TV
http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/1709...ixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla&crdt=0
12 volt lead
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230794249825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Stand-By Power	1W(ST-BY)/12VDC-100V-240V AC


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

does this Finlux one fit the Carthago space, do you have experience of that?

there are a lot of 12v TV's on the market but the bracket in the Carthago is a little tricky


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I cannot confirm that but most of these TV's come from the same factories with only the outer case being different. I bought a Cello that was incorrectly advertised as having a DVD on it so sent it back but having since bought the Finlux I can say it has a better quality case IMHO


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

The Carthago enclosure is based on a 100mm VESA mount.

The 19" Finilux has a 75mm VESA mount.

I suppose you could purchase an adaptor to convert from 75mm to 100mm VESA but then you might exceed the depth of the enclosure.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It would only require joining the holes up corner. to corner diagonally with a pen and drilling 4 extra ones forming a 75mm square instead. Given that the Cello fits that would be the obvious choice though
Also the DVD housing is proud of the mounting surface so may clash if the mounting bracket is too big


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Replacement tv for popup device*

I have instructions and drawings how to replace existing tv with Cello 19"Traveller. see attched


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*tv replacement in popup bracketH*

Instructions for the installations of TV


----------

